# breckenridge hidden spots



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

No one's going to give up hidden spots. Plus with the way it's going everywhere is great. I was out there 3 weeks ago in knee deeps.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

zk0ot said:


> No one's going to give up hidden spots.



This.
Seriously?


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol with two posts u dare to ask about hidden spots. Ur best bet would just to hook up some locals that seem inviting and ask. Ur never gonna get an answer on a forum


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Alkasquawlik said:


> This.
> Seriously?


Your expecting everyone to give spots? 



My recommendation. (Which is no secret) get to 6 chair early and catch opening chairs. All those runs are great if you get them early


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

zk0ot said:


> Your expecting everyone to give spots?


I'm not. OP is. Here's your sign.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry been there a few times. No secret spots to divulge.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

look on google earth, there are no hidden spots from the all seeing eye


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

It's really not difficult to find the snow at any resort with a trail map, a basic understanding of human nature and an exploratory spirit. A topo usually helps as well. North facing aspects get the least sun and will generally have the best quality snow longer after a storm.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

eli783 said:


> Lol with two posts u dare to ask about hidden spots. Ur best bet would just to hook up some locals that seem inviting and ask. Ur never gonna get an answer on a forum


Fuck that, I don't even talk about my hidden stashes in the lift line. If I did they wouldn't be hidden!!! 

The only way I'll show somebody the spots is if they come ride with me.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

OK man you want some secret goods? I'll blow it out for you like your moms vagina after she gave birth to your fetus. 

Go up the Colorado Chair on Peak 8. Look for a run called 4 o'clock. That shit is always fresh and ripable. Dodge into the trees on lower 4 o'clock like the maintenance shed. Best shit EVER!

Oh you want another secret spot? Yeah Peak 6. Peak 6 is the fucking tits, no one goes there. 

Man don't forget to check out Imperial never anyone EVER going up there.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

^^^^^^^ Just reading that, I feel like BA invited me to hold his hand and ride all his favorite runs in one day. Especially that 4 o'clock! No one takes that one!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh just remembered another one I seem to have forgotten. So when you're at the base of the gondola by town. There's a bus called the Swan Mountain Flyer. Yeah this one takes you to a super special place called The Keystone. No one knows about this hidden gem. So what you want to do is get on the bus, remember to tip the driver no less than 50 bucks and give him the secret handshake, oh you don't know it. Well then you're fucked. But if you do stay on that bus till it completes it's mega loop to The Keystone. Get off the bus, walk across parking lot, through the village, and get on the Gondola. Go to the first station and get off, strap in ride down this secret area we call River Run. It will expose you to all the greatest Colorado has to offer.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*BA tourism not for the faint of heart...*



BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh just remembered another one I seem to have forgotten. So when you're at the base of the gondola by town. There's a bus called the Swan Mountain Flyer. Yeah this one takes you to a super special place called The Keystone. No one knows about this hidden gem. So what you want to do is get on the bus, remember to tip the driver no less than 50 bucks and give him the secret handshake, oh you don't know it. Well then you're fucked. But if you do stay on that bus till it completes it's mega loop to The Keystone. Get off the bus, walk across parking lot, through the village, and get on the Gondola. Go to the first station and get off, strap in ride down this secret area we call River Run. It will expose you to all the greatest Colorado has to offer.


if u live.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh just remembered another one I seem to have forgotten. So when you're at the base of the gondola by town. There's a bus called the Swan Mountain Flyer. Yeah this one takes you to a super special place called The Keystone. No one knows about this hidden gem. So what you want to do is get on the bus, remember to tip the driver no less than 50 bucks and give him the secret handshake, oh you don't know it. Well then you're fucked. But if you do stay on that bus till it completes it's mega loop to The Keystone. Get off the bus, walk across parking lot, through the village, and get on the Gondola. Go to the first station and get off, strap in ride down this secret area we call River Run. It will expose you to all the greatest Colorado has to offer.


actually lol'd!!!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh just remembered another one I seem to have forgotten. So when you're at the base of the gondola by town. There's a bus called the Swan Mountain Flyer. Yeah this one takes you to a super special place called The Keystone. No one knows about this hidden gem. So what you want to do is get on the bus, remember to tip the driver no less than 50 bucks and give him the secret handshake, oh you don't know it. Well then you're fucked. But if you do stay on that bus till it completes it's mega loop to The Keystone. Get off the bus, walk across parking lot, through the village, and get on the Gondola. Go to the first station and get off, strap in ride down this secret area we call River Run. It will expose you to all the greatest Colorado has to offer.


Haha. Someone is Feisty with his big snowfall year. I'm envious, BA...Envious!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

eli783 said:


> Lol with two posts u dare to ask about hidden spots. Ur best bet would just to hook up some locals that seem inviting and ask. Ur never gonna get an answer on a forum


Thinking the Exact Same thing.



baldylox said:


> It's really not difficult to find the snow at any resort with a trail map, a basic understanding of human nature and an exploratory spirit. A topo usually helps as well. North facing aspects get the least sun and will generally have the best quality snow longer after a storm.


Yous musta be a smart guy! One of dem enguhnears or sumdin like dat.

Key is exploratory spirit (in-bounds.) Grow a set and hike to the top of Peak 8. It clears your lungs and gives you a gorgeous 13000 ft (assuming a 13 foot base at the top ) view. Once you've recovered traverse the ridge towards peak 9 and drop-in any of the chutes. Don't go it alone.


----------

